# Crazy find!!!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I was at casino beach today by the pier hangin with my wife watching a lady snorkeling and she shouted look what I found!" She came up with a rod and reel. Well, I couldn't tell what it was from the distance but I saw the color of the rod and knew it was a carrot stix. She walked over to her husband and they threw it in the sand and just sat there. It was killin me so I walked over and asked if the rod had carrot stix written on it and they said we don't know what that is. So I picked up the rod and reel and was blown away!!!! Bout a $300 set up! Penn conqueror and sweet carrot stix! I told them they just found a very expensive rig! Then I proceeded to ask what they were going to do with it and she said they were going to give it to a friend. I was thinking, "I'm your friend". Anyway, if anyone on lost this rig its gonna be a birthday gift for their
friend. MAN!!!!!!!!! I wish I coulda found that!!!! Oh well


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That reel is probably in need of a hell of a cleaning after being sandblasted underwater for who knows how many days.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenton said:


> That reel is probably in need of a hell of a cleaning after being sandblasted underwater for who knows how many days.


Actually, it looked like a brand new purchase. Couldn't have been in to long, but yes I told them they needed to have it cleaned. I'm tellin you it was BRAND NEW!!! Awesome find. Had a white and pink pomp jig and it looked new too! Crazy.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Strange Find!*

Lucky find!

It happens rather frequently when people cast out, put a rod into a spike, leave the drag too tight, then ignore it. A fish will drag the whole shebang into the water.

In this case, when fishing with a Pompano jig which normally doesn't use a spike, I don't know. It may have fallen from a boat.

Or; Heaven forbid; someone may have gotten perturbed, and just hurled it into the water.

Otherwise; I just can't visualize how it got into the drink. 

I just hope that the 'friend' does some TLC to the reel.? C2


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I love my Carrot Stix. Its a great rod...someone must be sad losing it.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeh if I were you I'd have offered them 20$ and a bucket of chicken for it and told them my kid loves orange colored rods.... Would've made outnlike a bandit.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

My buddy lost it Tuesday from his kayak


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

He had just gotten it earlier that day from Gulf Breeze Bait&Tackle


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

damn that sucks.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> He had just gotten it earlier that day from Gulf Breeze Bait&Tackle


 Man that does stink! ! I bet he paid a pretty penny for that set up!

:wallbash:


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> He had just gotten it earlier that day from Gulf Breeze Bait&Tackle


Wow!!!! What really stinks is that they were tourist!!!! Man I hate that for your buddy. I would like to know what it set him back. I guessed bout $300


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I call it "stupid tax" (I learned that from Dave Ramsey).

I've paid more than my fair share.

Jim


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

If some lady found it "by chance", why didn't the owner of the rod go to beach get a mask, fin and snorkel and retrieve his rig??? He could have marked the spot where it went over with fishing line, lead and bobber.

I'm just saying....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Some of us can't afford to buy a mask, snorkel, and fins. Some of us have never used a mask, snorkel, and fins. Some of us cannot swim.

WE might be able to ask a buddy, but if he's at work...

Just sayin'

Jim


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Strange Finds*

When I fished from a boat/kayak/pier, I carried a large snatch hook on a heavy line.

You don't know how many rigs that I've retrieved for myself and others. I fished with kids. C2


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



still flippen said:


> If some lady found it "by chance", why didn't the owner of the rod go to beach get a mask, fin and snorkel and retrieve his rig??? He could have marked the spot where it went over with fishing line, lead and bobber.
> 
> I'm just saying....


He did look for it in the general area. He was able to get everything else that was lost when he dumped his kayak.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was at Atl Braves game in the late 60's on fan appreciation day when a fellow sitting behind us won a Rod and Reel. As he was walking back up from the field I asked him if he fished and he said no. I asked if he wanted to sell the rod and reel and he said that he would have to have $12. I bought it and it was an Ambassador with a shakespear rod. It never hurts to ask!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't kayak fish but I do keep a mask onbored my boat just for the unknown. Seem like with when launching in the surf ie fishing the gulf a mask at the very least should be apart of your safty equipment. Along with the marker ie bleach bottle with sting and weight to "mark" an area. Stored in a locked hatch.

Mask $10-15

Finding your lost $150-200 rig: priceless


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure I would get in a tiny little boat prone to tipping in a big ocean if I didnt know how to swim. Just sayin... ;-)


----------

